# Passwort speichern im jar File ?



## ABstraCT (30. Jan 2009)

Hi,

ich habe ne Passwort abfrage in nem applet über einen dialog das am anfang fest vergeben ist, der user kann es dann im nachhinein im applet verändern . Soweit so gut.

mein problem ist wenn das applet ja neu gestartet wird ist ja wieder das anfangs passwort drin und nicht das vom user eingegebene.

Habe den passwort string einfach als globale variable drin. Kann man das irgendwie in dem jar file quasi ändern, oder muss ich es extern irgendwo in nem textfile etc. ablegen ?

das jar file liegt auf dem server und man greift über nen webbrowser als client drauf zu.

THANX
CU


----------



## Gast (30. Jan 2009)

Das Jar Programm wird ja clientseitig ausgeführt, also beim Anwender. Daher kannst du nicht einfach das Passwort auf dem Server ändern.

Du musst dir schon eine Methode schreiben die irgendwie auf den Server zugreift und das Passwort dort irgendwo ablegt (datei...


----------



## ABstraCT (30. Jan 2009)

ja thanx habs jetzt auch kapiert.

und wenn es ohne verschlüsselung laufen soll, dann reicht doch ein text file welches in dem jar file liegt und ich es dann auslese, oder ?

CU


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Jan 2009)

Man sollte in einem Applet nie Passworte hart kodieren oder gar Zugangsdaten zu einem Server benutzen.
Mit einem Decompiler lässt sich sowas lesbar machen...

Und in einem Jar-File kannst du nichts ändern/abspeichern, so lange es im Zugriff ist.


----------



## ABstraCT (2. Feb 2009)

Hmm,

naja ist ja kein masterpassword sondern nur ein unterpassword für nen kleinen bereich.
soll halt vom user verändert werden können, deshalb habe ich nun ein text file welches in dem jar file liegt und dort wird es neu überschrieben.

EDIT:

da man nicht in ein jar file schreiben kann, habe ich es einfach als text datei in dem ordenr hinterlegt.
CU


----------

